Ask HN: Do you own investment real estate and how do you manage it? - kiddz
======
sbinthree
Just a non-obvious thing I learned doing this for a while: try commercial real
estate. I see two big advantages, that have played out in practice for me but
also structurally. The tenants are companies, who tend to stay much longer,
invest more in leasehold improvements and be less demanding (unless something
is critical to their business which you are probably aware of ahead of time).
The other is that unlike in personal real estate, you can sometimes buy it
with a vendor take back mortgage (ie. the seller mortgages it to you). This is
risky if you are ever likely to miss a payment, but an excellent way to get
more leverage than the bank might give you in a way appealing to both sides.

~~~
kiddz
Excellent points. But how do you "add value" with NNN investments? I've always
seen them more as like a fixed income instrument.

